# ITLS or PHTLS - which one and why?



## fm_emt (Oct 26, 2006)

That pretty much sums it up. I can either take an ITLS course or a PHTLS course. They're both the same cost and on the same dates, but one is in Reno, NV and the other in Fresno, CA.

So, aside from the physical location, which one do you guys think would be a better course and why? Is there really a huge difference between them anymore?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 26, 2006)

Don't know what an "ITLS" course is, but PHTLS is sponsored nationally by NAEMT and American Academy of Orthopedic Surgeons, and the BTLS is sponsored by American College of Surgeons and both are very similar and respectable nationally. 

R/r 911


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 26, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> Don't know what an "ITLS" course is, but PHTLS is sponsored nationally by NAEMT and American Academy of Orthopedic Surgeons, and the BTLS is sponsored by American College of Surgeons and both are very similar and respectable nationally.
> 
> R/r 911



BTLS has turned into ITLS. I think that's the only change.

http://www.itrauma.org/faq/index.asp

So from what you're saying, it doesn't seem to matter too much. Right?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh okay, we don't use BTLS in my area... a marketing game.. both courses are basically the same.. just different sponsors. 
R/r 911


----------



## VinBin (Oct 27, 2006)

hah! what a huge money making scheme....

BTLS, ATLS, ITLS, PHTLS...

Oh yea, we have "ITLS" here...Speaking of these 2 day provider classes...anyone else find the emphasis on them a bit unnerving?  Those that I've taken, other than ACLS for the most part, were a joke...


----------



## Guardian (Oct 27, 2006)

do like me and take a different one every other year...you'll find little differences sometimes...ex. btls (itls) doesn't teach tomahawk method of intubation and PHTLS has little tricks like rolling someone on their arm before logrolling onto backboard which works better because not as much adjustment necessary.  I would definitely say that PHTLS is more liberal than btls but btls is a good start and they do a better job of driving home the important points.


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 27, 2006)

VinBin said:


> hah! what a huge money making scheme....
> 
> BTLS, ATLS, ITLS, PHTLS...
> 
> Oh yea, we have "ITLS" here...Speaking of these 2 day provider classes...anyone else find the emphasis on them a bit unnerving?  Those that I've taken, other than ACLS for the most part, were a joke...



BTLS + ITLS are the same thing. BTLS turned into ITLS. At least that's what the website says.


----------



## VinBin (Oct 27, 2006)

Actually, I was kinda implying that all of those classes are pretty much the same (atleast as far as Pre-hospital is concerned).  But as Guardian pointed out, I guess there are minor differences...

I still dont like the idea of 2 day certification classes (other than ACLS for the most part) that play such a big role...


----------

